# 56 beautiful boards...



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Kept myself busy over the weekend with my CSM. 






































































End result... Lots of sawdust!!!


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice timber mate and great pics! Enjoy. They look a little bit like Irish yew! What type of wood is it?


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

This is some Irish yew. The centre pic looks very similar?


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Eastern Red Cedar, Black Walnut, and Cherry.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dublinjohn said:


> Nice timber mate and great pics! Enjoy. They look a little bit like Irish yew! What type of wood is it?


John - Your line was supposed to have been "very, very, very nice!". Now let's try it again from the top.  :laughing:


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

nice to see that you are having fun with you panthermill. It's so addicting isn't it? ah the smell of fresh cut cedar! what size saw did you finally go with? looks like everything is working out well for you:thumbsup:


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I have saws already, but I use a 441 with a 20" lo-pro for the small stuff. Then for anything over 12" or so, I use a 660.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Gorgeoussss


----------

